# Petabytes on a budget: How to build cheap cloud storage



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Petabytes on a budget: How to build cheap cloud storage.

*At Backblaze, we provide unlimited storage to our customers for only $5 per month, so we had to figure out how to store hundreds of petabytes of customer data. After looking at several overpriced commercial solutions, we decided to build our own custom Backblaze Storage Pods: 67 terabyte 4U servers for $7,867.*

-- Tom


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, that's a ton of storage. That's about all I can say.

It's a shame that their backup software won't run on Windows Server. All my PCs backup to my server. I wish that I could back that up to this. I guess I'll have to stick with iDrive. ($5 for 150GB) I was hoping to be able to have both.


----------

